# What you planting thisyear?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Curious to see what your planting for a garden this year. I'm late getting my Peas in the dirt, but, soaked the pea overnight and planted them today. I have Royal Burgundy bush beans, Blue Lake pole beans I'll soak and plant the first week of May. I'll plant 3 varieties of Tomato, Broccoli, Peppers (jalapeno, thy chilly, ghost pepper, Carolina reaper. red and cream sugar rush) Bell Pepper, zucchini, (yellow and green) Brussel sprouts, cabbage, beets, banana and spaghetti squash, and a couple pumpkin for the grandkids. 

I might add more if I come up with something later. I'll plant some varieties of lettuce in late August. My Horseradish and Rhubarb are showing about 4" of foliage now. 

So, what you have in mind? I'm sure Goob will have some more GIANT Cauliflower to show us.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I planted my peas, carrots, spinach, and lettuce two weeks ago. The peas are up and going. The lettuce and spinach is starting to come up. Carrots take a little longer. 
Will do green beans, tomatars, jalapenos, onions, artichokes, potatoes, some pumpkins, cucumbers, and 3 kinds of squash. 
Was always relaxing to me to do the garden thing.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This year with the water restrictions on watering once a week in our area. We decided not to plant anything. I guess we will save the seeds for next year.

I'll miss the garden.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> This year with the water restrictions on watering once a week in our area. We decided not to plant anything. I guess we will save the seeds for next year.
> 
> I'll miss the garden.


That sucks! Sorry to hear your under restrictions.  

I tore up the front yard last fall and I'm in the process of doing a 70% xeriscape. I received a quote for 4"x1/8"x20' flat steel for my edging, and about fell off the chair when I heard the price. $439.75 for 200'. The overhaul of the front yard will cost me close to 3K when I'm finished, and that's doing it myself.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

JerryH said:


> This year with the water restrictions on watering once a week in our area. We decided not to plant anything. I guess we will save the seeds for next year.
> 
> I'll miss the garden.


How can they monitor that? I suppose they can by watching the run times on the meter, but seriously, that BS. Can't you just bury your irrigation lines so you use less water? That's what we've been doing with our boxes anyway. Drip lines below the surface of the soil. Less evaporation. If it were me, i'd let the lawn go, but keep the garden going. Not sure on fees or fines, but still. With all the fortune telling going on about food shortages in the future, i'd find myself slightly less law abiding on the water usage.

If they're only turning on the irrigation once a week, ****ing fill up some barrels every day they do it. Get some rain barrels too. How are they going to monitor water catchment? I highly doubt they can.

If all else fails, do what some folks with mountain cabins do. Get a big ass tank on a truck or trailer, a water pump, and go find a river somewhere.

There has always got to be a way. Depends on how bad you want a garden. I'm obvously in the "want real bad" department. LOL


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've tried gardening off an on over the years. Some years were ok, and others it all went to he!! rather quickly! Going to try this again this year. Setting up some planter boxes close to the house, and a garden out in the back for squash, cucumbers, etc. We built a new home back in 2020 and put in MUCH less grass than we ever had before. Got lots of rockscape so to speak in the form of driveways around the house. Hoping this will be the year.. But even at trying to garden, it'll be a costly investment that hopefully pays off down the road.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> How can they monitor that? I suppose they can by watching the run times on the meter, but seriously, that BS. Can't you just bury your irrigation lines so you use less water? That's what we've been doing with our boxes anyway. Drip lines below the surface of the soil. Less evaporation. If it were me, i'd let the lawn go, but keep the garden going. Not sure on fees or fines, but still. With all the fortune telling going on about food shortages in the future, i'd find myself slightly less law abiding on the water usage.
> 
> If they're only turning on the irrigation once a week, ****ing fill up some barrels every day they do it. Get some rain barrels too. How are they going to monitor water catchment? I highly doubt they can.
> 
> ...


The push for metered secondary water is directly related to your first suggestion. And they got a boost in funding to start getting it done. Those who only have culinary water will pay a lot more over a set amount.
Rain barrels work ok if it rains.
Your "all else fails" suggestion is flat out theft. Don't get caught or shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On rain barrels check your state regulations on them. From what I have read you can only collect up to 2,500 gallons with restrictions. 

For us here in Colorado we can only catch 55 gallons I believe, all the rest needs to be allowed to soak into the ground.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BigT said:


> I've tried gardening off an on over the years. Some years were ok, and others it all went to he!! rather quickly! Going to try this again this year. Setting up some planter boxes close to the house, and a garden out in the back for squash, cucumbers, etc. We built a new home back in 2020 and put in MUCH less grass than we ever had before. Got lots of rockscape so to speak in the form of driveways around the house. Hoping this will be the year.. But even at trying to garden, it'll be a costly investment that hopefully pays off down the road.


I had some chit soil (clay) and it's taken me about 4 years to get it in shape for planting a garden. I have 8, 4' wide, 3' deep, and 10' long boxes I made from some long heavy duty pallets that were made for commercial X large windows. I disassembled them, cut to my needs and built the boxes. I used some waterproof deck stain on the outside, and lined the inside with landscape fabric. Put down 4" of gravel base, leveled the boxes and filled them with so called "topsoil" that was all but select soil.

I have a tumbling composter I throw all my grass clippings, leaves, hardwood sawdust, and straw from the chicken coop into. Just add a little water and turn it 5 times every day. Takes about 2 weeks in the hot weather to get it to 140-160 degrees. I pile it up in a fenced 8X8 area and keep a tarp over it until I need it. I've been placing this homemade compost in the boxes over the last 4 years and it's great dirt now. It's worth the money to buy some real good soil and some cow manure to pep up the soil and have the nutrients in the soil to grow a garden.

Another great soil amendment to add to your lawn, (really anywhere) is a product called HUMIC. It has a PH of 7-8 and is totally safe for the environment. It will break up clays and hard soils and allow the moisture to penetrate the soil DEEP. The person that turned me on to it, is a Geologist. He cut a 4x4 inch section out of his lawn, the grass blades were 3" long but the roots were 10" long. He only waters his lawn 2 times a week in the summer and cuts it every two weeks. It's not cheap though, but, its worth it IMO. He also told me that aerating your lawn is one of the worst things to do to it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

middlefork said:


> Your "all else fails" suggestion is flat out theft. Don't get caught or shot.


If your not on private lands, I don't see why it's theft. I see people hauling water all the time. I figure they get it from a river or creek somewhere. I suppose it's considered theft if you take a large quantity of water out of a river or creek on public land.

Cant' say I care much.

Why? That once a week water is chocking you off from being self sufficient on food in any measurable degree. They know **** well people are trying to garden. I'll pay more for the water, but don't tell me I can't try and grow my own food. They are basically saying you will be dependent on the government. I ****ing hate that. Because they are basically taking food out of your families mouth when you've done nothing but mind your own business.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Like it or not that water is already allocated to someone. I didn't make the law. I'm just letting you know. The less there is available the more they will regulate the supply.

Use your water to do what you wish. But don't condone stealing other peoples water as no big deal. Enough for a pot of coffee camping or to drink is already built in the system and probably fine but to start loading up big water tanks without rights to that water can make a huge difference to others.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> This year with the water restrictions on watering once a week in our area. We decided not to plant anything. I guess we will save the seeds for next year.
> 
> I'll miss the garden.


I'm going to buy a 275 Gal IBC "tote" and run drippers off of that, gravity fed. We can water two times a week, so doing the math of how many plants, how big of drippers, how often to water, I think it will work. We can refill it during the watering period. Plants will get their daily water and we should be GTG. Its not a huge garden, and we can supplement water through the sprinkling system already (my back yard "zone" has a loop with drippers already). 

The problem last summer is it drys out too much if they get watered only every other day.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> I'm going to buy a 275 Gal IBC "tote" and run drippers off of that, gravity fed. We can water two times a week, so doing the math of how many plants, how big of drippers, how often to water, I think it will work. We can refill it during the watering period. Plants will get their daily water and we should be GTG. Its not a huge garden, and we can supplement water through the sprinkling system already (my back yard "zone" has a loop with drippers already).
> 
> The problem last summer is it drys out too much if they get watered only every other day.
> 
> -DallanC


I've been doing a drip system for years. It sure helps keeping weeds down. And I spread lawn clippings around plants. But this year I'm going to focus on keeping shrubs and trees alive. 

We have secondary Weber Basin water here. No water meter yet. Looking at the schedule I get to water on Mondays only. 20 minutes per zone with overhead sprinklers or 40 minutes with rotors. 
1st offense a warning
2nd offense $500
3rd offense $1000
4th offense they shut you off.

Took a drive last week. Drove the loop to Logan, Bear Lake to (Evenston ) down Weber canyon and back to Bountiful. Rivers are low and snowpack is flat out scary.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just in case you think big brother doesn't know here is a little study.


https://water.utah.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/2009-Residential-Water-Use.pdf



JerryH I did it in reverse. I agree. Snotel sites don't lie. Real science.
I was renting a small house BITD that the yard was watered by flood irrigation. The first time the water master pounded on my door in the middle of the night complaining I was screwing everybody else up by not taking my water was was a wake up call.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Amongst many others. Three sisters and many other things in the garden. Large herb garden this year. Exotic chiles have always been my thing though.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Was reading through water issue comments. Use a top layer of mulch, 30% shade cloth and drip rings on a timer. It'll save your water usage and keep your root ball moist. Be mindful of fungus growing though because it becomes too moist without a breeze.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> I had some chit soil (clay) and it's taken me about 4 years to get it in shape for planting a garden. I have 8, 4' wide, 3' deep, and 10' long boxes I made from some long heavy duty pallets that were made for commercial X large windows. I disassembled them, cut to my needs and built the boxes. I used some waterproof deck stain on the outside, and lined the inside with landscape fabric. Put down 4" of gravel base, leveled the boxes and filled them with so called "topsoil" that was all but select soil.
> 
> I have a tumbling composter I throw all my grass clippings, leaves, hardwood sawdust, and straw from the chicken coop into. Just add a little water and turn it 5 times every day. Takes about 2 weeks in the hot weather to get it to 140-160 degrees. I pile it up in a fenced 8X8 area and keep a tarp over it until I need it. I've been placing this homemade compost in the boxes over the last 4 years and it's great dirt now. It's worth the money to buy some real good soil and some cow manure to pep up the soil and have the nutrients in the soil to grow a garden.
> 
> Another great soil amendment to add to your lawn, (really anywhere) is a product called HUMIC. It has a PH of 7-8 and is totally safe for the environment. It will break up clays and hard soils and allow the moisture to penetrate the soil DEEP. The person that turned me on to it, is a Geologist. He cut a 4x4 inch section out of his lawn, the grass blades were 3" long but the roots were 10" long. He only waters his lawn 2 times a week in the summer and cuts it every two weeks. It's not cheap though, but, its worth it IMO. He also told me that aerating your lawn is one of the worst things to do to it.


Thanks for the recommendations! I appreciate it!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowguyonly said:


> View attachment 151763


🤔


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

After too much procrastination, we're planting chickens this year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> After too much procrastination, we're planting chickens this year.


My young pullets found the planter boxes the other day. They may not be "free range" chickens when it starts growing..


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have already picked spinach twice this month. 😎
I cheated, did a fall crop last year and left it in during the winter. It made it thru, and took off like crazy when it got warm. I was amazed. Not expected to get that result at all. 

Also, revision on my list to plant. Will be skipping potatoes this year. Haven't had much luck with them the last 2 years.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like the cherry and early apple blossoms froze last night in my area.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> I have already picked spinach twice this month. 😎
> I cheated, did a fall crop last year and left it in during the winter. It made it thru, and took off like crazy when it got warm. I was amazed. Not expected to get that result at all.
> 
> Also, revision on my list to plant. Will be skipping potatoes this year. Haven't had much luck with them the last 2 years.


If your taters didn't do that well, I know that a fungus can get into the soil and hinders the yield on potatoes. I've had that happen when I used tires filled with dirt to grow some. Had a great crop for two years and then it all went south. I haven't tried growing taters for the last 4 years. 

I've been taking the used coffee grounds and mixing crushed egg shells with it. I've used that in a box we have close to the house for Herbs and it has been a real producer. Soil is the key to a great garden! Only weeds can grow in crap soil.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[QUOTE="taxidermist, post: 2245037, member: 5770"

I've been taking the used coffee grounds and mixing crushed egg shells with it. I've used that in a box we have close to the house for Herbs and it has been a real producer. Soil is the key to a great garden! Only weeds can grow in crap soil.
[/QUOTE]
My grand mother favorite recipe. Still works.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Looks like the cherry and early apple blossoms froze last night in my area.
> 
> -DallanC


I remember when we would hope for a freeze to take care of the apricot and peach crop around the house just to keep from having to clean up the mess when they would drop off the tree

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> My young pullets found the planter boxes the other day. They may not be "free range" chickens when it starts growing..


Yeah we're anticipating that. Over the last few years i've basically got everything out of the ground and into 4' x 12' boxes. I plan to fence off that section and keep them everywhere but there. We really don't grow much anymore, I only consume about 5-10% vegetables in my diet, but i'm VERY passionate about my herbs and peppers, so i'll be guarding those with my life! The wife ordered the chicks from the hatchery today, they should be ready in a couple weeks, i'll be building the coop and the run this weekend and next. I love eggs don't get me wrong, but this is more for the kids and to be even more independent of conventional supply chains.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> Yeah we're anticipating that. Over the last few years i've basically got everything out of the ground and into 4' x 12' boxes. I plan to fence off that section and keep them everywhere but there. We really don't grow much anymore, I only consume about 5-10% vegetables in my diet, but i'm VERY passionate about my herbs and peppers, so i'll be guarding those with my life! The wife ordered the chicks from the hatchery today, they should be ready in a couple weeks, i'll be building the coop and the run this weekend and next. I love eggs don't get me wrong, but this is more for the kids and to be even more independent of conventional supply chains.


I remember buying chicks and the process of raising them until they began to lay, what a pain waiting 8 months before they begin laying. I buy pullets now and have a pen/coop that's next to the main coop I use to slowly introduce the new birds to the older ones. Once I know they all get along I put them all together. I get new birds every other year and take the older birds (3 year old's) out of the flock for meat.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> I remember buying chicks and the process of raising them until they began to lay, what a pain waiting 8 months before they begin laying. I buy pullets now and have a pen/coop that's next to the main coop I use to slowly introduce the new birds to the older ones. Once I know they all get along I put them all together. I get new birds every other year and take the older birds (3 year old's) out of the flock for meat.


That's a really good plan, and sounds like one worth adopting. I appreciate the insight!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Depending on breed, you can start getting eggs as early as 16 weeks, usually they are all laying by 20 weeks, but I've had a couple go 22 weeks.

Our pullets are getting huge, We'll be moving them out of the garage brooder I built, to the coop soon as this cold snap ends. Sooo... 10-11 weeks 'ish till the first egg.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So who's replanting??

So far my fruit trees look okay.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of my seed starters.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

First harvest for 2022. Got em dug before the ground froze again....ha



































14 pints of prepared horseradish


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> View attachment 151771
> 
> 
> Some of my seed starters.


What lights are those? I've been looking for something like that. I've seen some of the ones with LEDs with ultraviolet light, IDK if thats any better than full spectrum white light.

I've been kicking around a small hydroponics setup to grow some simple greens during the winter: ie alfalfa sprouts, water cress etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2022:
Radish - 3 or 4 varieties
Parsnips - planted last fall
Turnips - purple and white
Beets - 3 varieties
Onions - yellow, red, and white sets plus a row started last fall from seed
Chives
Carrots - 4 varieties
Kale
Lettuce - 3 varieties
Spinach
Bok Choy - 2 varieties
Potatoes - red, white, gold and fingerling
Cabbage - huge ones!
Cauliflower
Shell Peas
Snow Peas - 2 varieties
Dill
Cilantro
Eggplant - 5 varieties
Tomatoes - about 12 varieties
Tomatillo - 2 varieties
Peppers - 8 or more varieties
Okra - again 
Green Beans - 2 varieties
Wax Beans
Cucumbers - 2 varieties
Sweet Corn
Summer Squash - green and yellow
Winter Squash - early acorn and spaghetti varieties
Pumpkin - for the kids

20' x 20' veggie garden at the house
24' x 36' veggie garden, plus two 4' x 12' raised planter boxes at the Evanston WY Cooperative Gardens

Good grief, cut my wrists.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What lights are those? I've been looking for something like that. I've seen some of the ones with LEDs with ultraviolet light, IDK if thats any better than full spectrum white light.
> 
> I've been kicking around a small hydroponics setup to grow some simple greens during the winter: ie alfalfa sprouts, water cress etc etc.
> 
> -DallanC


Ferry Morse lights. Got 8 of them a Walmart 4 years ago on clearance for about $35 each. I think they're $55 to $60 now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowguyonly said:


> View attachment 151761
> 
> View attachment 151763
> 
> ...


Looks good.

I can't get the super-hot peppers to set fruit in Evanston. Tried the fancy fruit set sprays....have bees. Even the habaneros won't produce. I think it's just too cold at night here.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> 2022:
> Radish - 3 or 4 varieties
> Parsnips - planted last fall
> Turnips - purple and white
> ...


Goob are you starting a farmers market?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*I can't get the super-hot peppers to set fruit in Evanston. Tried the fancy fruit set sprays....have bees. Even the habaneros won't produce. I think it's just too cold at night here.*


Maybe those "Cowboys" cant handle the heat??  Mother Natures way of saving them.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

My "cold" veggies are in the ground: carrots, peas, onions, garlic (planted last fall), lettuce
My "warm" veggies will go in mid-May. Some are in planter trays inside right now: zucchini (yellow and green), cucumber, blue lake bush beans and green peppers.
Those wrinkly-hot peppers look like pure evil! I like heat, but not scorching. I get my peppers for salsa from a U-pick farm (Selman's) over in Honeyville. But I stick to jalepenos, serranos and poblanos


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Taters eyeing up nicely. Browns a bit slower than the reds... but both going good. Need to cut up the reds and let them scab over before planting.










-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll do two tomato plants and a zucchini in a few grow boxes I made. 

Nothing else we ever try ever amounts to much. But I seem to be able to handle those things. 😂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pulled the "ancient" Troybuilt Tuffy tiller out of the shed, checked the oil...perfect, gas...check, gave her a yank and fired it up (second pull) and was working perfect. Got about 1/4 of the job done when it sputtered and stopped.  I pulled it out of the the dirt and noticed oil on the base of where the motor bolts up. Well, the poor girl just wore out and said enough. I've had this tiller for a good 15 years and not one issue. I've always changed the oil every other year and taken great care of it. A replacement engine is $409 at Northern Tool, and I'm not willing to re-power the old gal. Looks like I'll be spending a few bucks for a new tiller


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a late 1960s / early 70s Ariens Rocket tiller. there's not a piece of plastic on it, its all steel. Its a tank. You cannot lift it, if you want to take it somewhere, you fire it up and it walks up the atv ramps into the truck. Its still running great. I'd like to re-ring it but its hard to find parts at this point. The engine is worth keeping maintenance on, its one of the ones with the counter sprocket used for reverse, cant find those engines anymore.

Its still a better tiller than a $1200 new one, it can tear through anything. Paid $200 for it, been worth every penny.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have a late 1960s / early 70s Ariens Rocket tiller. there's not a piece of plastic on it, its all steel. Its a tank. You cannot lift it, if you want to take it somewhere, you fire it up and it walks up the atv ramps into the truck. Its still running great. I'd like to re-ring it but its hard to find parts at this point. The engine is worth keeping maintenance on, its one of the ones with the counter sprocket used for reverse, cant find those engines anymore.
> 
> Its still a better tiller than a $1200 new one, it can tear through anything. Paid $200 for it, been worth every penny.
> 
> -DallanC


Those older tillers are great! Cheap plastic crap nowadays and three times the money for less than half the life of the older ones.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My Daughter works for a medical product manufacturing company, and picked up two blue 50gal. plastic drums she gave me yesterday when all the kids/grandkids came over for the annual Easter Egg hunt/Bar b que. I'll be spending a few hours today re-doing the gutters on the shop and garage to make a rain collection system to water the garden area and plants. (Boy has the price of steel/aluminum gutters jumped in price.) I'm hoping to get it all installed today for less than $300. Hope I can get all the material in one trip to the big box store and not "forget" something and have to make multiple trips.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

For to old timers. The young guys probably won't know what this is?

Down the street this morning. I saw people lined up to get in a house that an older couple have passed away. I said honey I bet its a estate sale! She says we don't need anymore $hit!! I reply no we don't. Curiosity got to me/us and in we went. Its interesting what people hang on to and what there hobbies are.

Anyways outside I was admiring his garden plot. And his galvanized pipe watering system. Yep galvanized. Thats a trip down memory lane.

Then I noticed it laying on its side. I haven't seen one since my youth. A wheel hoe! After snooping around I found the blade attachments. $20 I had to bring it home lol. I wish it had the cultivar attachments but found some online and replacement handles.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JerryH said:


> For to old timers. The young guys probably won't know what this is?
> 
> Down the street this morning. I saw people lined up to get in a house that an older couple have passed away. I said honey I bet its a estate sale! She says we don't need anymore $hit!! I reply no we don't. Curiosity got to me/us and in we went. Its interesting what people hang on to and what there hobbies are.
> 
> ...


I put many miles in behind one of those


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I put many miles in behind one of those


Yup, I as well.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

When I was kid I pretty much hated dads wheel hoe. He tried to give it to me when I bought a house. I rebuffed his offer. Didn't want anything to do with it. 

Kind of funny how things come full circle lol.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When I was a kid, Dad would pay for my brother and I to play little league baseball, but we had to take care of the garden to "pay" for it. 
I still do a garden to this day, but my brother never did. He hated it. We lost him over 30 years ago. 
I still think about him when I garden.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> When I was a kid, Dad would pay for my brother and I to play little league baseball, but we had to take care of the garden to "pay" for it.
> I still do a garden to this day, but my brother never did. He hated it. We lost him over 30 years ago.
> I still think about him when I garden.


Brothers are the greatest!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Some of you guys that have had to use one of these might get a chuckle out of this.






















Its not quite Bitchin' Rides restoration status but I think I got the stance right lol. Here's some before and after pics. It took a trip to the sand blaster and a few coats of paint. I gave it some bushings to fix the wheel wobble. I have some duck bill cultivator teeth on their way from Ebay. I have some new handles coming from Lehman's.

I originally thought this was a Planet Jr brand but there is no markings. Its an oldie, cast iron frame. If anyone might have wheel hoe knowledge? Or any ideas on what brand this is? I'd be thankful.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

From the color you painted it I though you figured is was a John Deere.

No knowledge to help you out but nice job!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great restoration work!  I dig it..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Ariens Rocket tiller. Ripped up the bed and we're getting ready to plant. Potatoes already in. Ignore the backwards tire... lol, put it on backwards when I put a new tube in it last year. I'll fix it some day... or not.

It has to weigh 450lbs at least.









-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Those rear tine tillers are awesome!

I'm already regretting not planting anything this year. My little little garden plot looks pretty lonesome. I'm planning for next year already in my head. I'm going to buy one of those storage containers/barrels that sit on a pallet with the metal cage around it. Rain barrels off the house and one off the garage. When their full of rain water pump the water to the container in the garden.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's snowed 4 times in the last two weeks here in the southwest Wyoming part of Utah. Calling for snow tomorrow. Gonna be a late garden this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Tomatoes, Bell Pepper, Cucumber are staples in our garden. I may add some jalapenos or anaheim peppers as well this year.

I live fresh salads in the summer and also love me some fresh pico de gallo. We planted lats weekend and I keep praying it doesn't snow or hard freeze.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I planted my green beans yesterday. Figure that by the time they come up I won't have to worry about freezing. The peas are climbing, the carrots are up, the lettuce and beets as well. I've picked 5 big bags of spinach. Would plant the peppers, tomaters, and squash, and cucumbers.....But, I have to go Montana for almost a week next week. So.....now I have to figure out how to get it watered while we're gone. 
Guess I'll have to call in some favors 😃


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well how's the gardens growing?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Well how's the gardens growing?


It's doing great so far. It all seems to be coming together with the new black star hens starting to lay. Only two hens are laying and we've gotten 9 eggs since last Friday. 

The green beans are now about 2' tall and climbing great. We've harvested three Zucchini (2 green and 1 yellow) Tomatoes have lots of blooms and looking forward to eating the first one of the year in a few weeks I hope. Banana Squash has 6 squash's that are about 4-8" long. The Spaghetti squash have 4 now and I'm sure more will follow. Planted some Pumpkin for the grandkids, but nothing as far as punkins showing yet.

Brussel Sprouts are begging to grow stocks. Broccoli is starting show signs of a head. Thinking about planting some cabbages at the end of July and cover them with straw and a concrete blanket for a winter harvest. 

Peach tree has tons peaches and the pear tree is loaded. 

I'll plant beets in the middle of July along with more radish's.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Potatoes and Tomatoes going great. Zucchini is a little slower, first ones are 4" or so give or take. The melons not so good. Carrots seem ok... hard to tell how big they are getting though. We have some "in ground" and others growing in a big pot. Kind of an experiment to see which ones grow the biggest.

Had to re-adjust the watering system a bit. Bought these heads, cheap and work good. You can adjust the flow rate from nothing to a huge spray pattern.









Amazon.com: 100pcs 360 Degree Adjustable Irrigation Drippers Sprinklers, 1/4 Inch Emitters Drip for Watering System by Korty : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy 100pcs 360 Degree Adjustable Irrigation Drippers Sprinklers, 1/4 Inch Emitters Drip for Watering System by Korty: Sprinkler Heads - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Apple trees have more apples than in quite a few years. Gotta spray them soon as we get past this current rain storm.

I was thinking about taking a picture and posting it the other day. Might motivate me to do so.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> It's doing great so far. It all seems to be coming together with the new black star hens starting to lay. Only two hens are laying and we've gotten 9 eggs since last Friday.


Our new pullets are doing great too... I expect the first eggs in a couple weeks, with most laying by mid to late July.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We got a letter in the mail informing us that we could water 2 times a week. So I ran down and boughy some zucchini plants and planted corn today. Figured what the hell. Late start but ya got to try something. Pear tree looks good. I need to thin the honeycrisp apples because they are overloaded. The other apple trees ive summer prunned to promote more spurs. Wine grapes are looking good. I've thinned stems and pulled leaves in the fruiting zone. 

These few rain storms have helped immensely. 2022 hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be. 

And I got to give the old wheel hoe a go today. Worked out great!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Potatoes and tomatoes are doing very well. Cucumbers are slow but coming. Squash is coming along very well. Cabbage is rocking. Have picked peas a couple of times. Lettuce and spinach rocked until it got hot. Peppers have struggled, but are coming on. 
My big problem has been bugs and birds. Fighting them like crazy. Every time my beans come up and get a couple of leaves the birds eat them. Same for the beets. And the earwigs and ants love my sunflowers. 
The fight will continue.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Must not have had very good seeds, as a lot of my peas didn't germinate. Nevertheless, some pods will be ready to pick next week. The tomatoes are doing great, and the peppers look like they are struggling, but are starting to produce fruits in spite of meh plant growth. Bumper crop of apples this year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Cucumbers, slow going. No where near trellising yet.
Zuccinni, starting to take off. I see the first ones growing now.
Melons, slow going. Thought we lost one, looks like it bounced back.

Onions, doing well. Plants are waist high.
Potatoes, doing well. All hilled up, plants are doing ALOT better then last years attempt.
Peppers, doing Ok. Got out first pepper growing now.
Jalepino.. i think, or its a javenerio. Doing ok. First one is growing now.

Tomatoes, most are doing ok. Have a couple plants that are slower growing then the rest. All caged up, doing well.
Carrots. Doing well. Plants are high and bushy
Corn. Doing well. Almost waist high. Ours are up higher then some farrmers in the area.
Lettuce. Doing well, have to start eating it up before it starts to flower and go sour. Not a big box, but plenty enough to eat a salad every day with dinner.

Peas, doing well. Trellicing nicely. Pods everywhere, some are ripe, and i need to start picking them every day.
Strawberries, doing very well. Picking is a daily chore. I've run 4 full batchs through the freeze dryer thus far this year.
Raiseberries, plants are doing well, no fruit yet.
Grapes, vining out, grapes are forming. Going to be a good harvest this year.

Chickens, doing well. We've got more eggs then we can eat. Have at least 90 eggs in our fridge as I type this.
Lawn. An important part of the whole deal for compost. Just a couple dead spots, but mostly, and barely, green. I might have the water schedule just about right.

Started another batch of compost yesterday. Using 4 parts sawdust/ chicken litter, 2 parts lawn clippings, and 1 part crushed egg shell. I'm sure there's a better way to do it, that's just what i came up with in my head.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I planted a Honey Crisp apple tree five years ago, and like a dip chit, I only planted the one. I have yet to get any apples from that tree. I'm either going to plant another apple this fall 20' from it, or cut it down and use the wood in the smoker. 

2full.... I have the same problem with birds in the garden. I had to put up a fence to keep the chickens out, and now, the ducks from the creek fly over the back fence and try to eat the garden. I've added a wild bird feeder away from the garden area and the song birds love it and the ducks are now flying to it, eating what the birds kick out on the ground. The Quail have a bunch of little ones running around the yard and they seem to get into the beans and peas. I've put chicken wire around the planter box's and seems to help.

I love this time of year. I swear I have a little Oasis backyard with all the different birds, squirrels, all the little birds learning to fly, and even a Racoon once in a while. I have a steel door on the chicken coop that I close every night when they hit the roost just in case a Racoon tries something. House cats are a problem and I dislike cats more than any other critter on the planet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Has snowed 3 times in June. 31° the morning of the 1st day of summer, forecasted low was 38° so I didn't cover the plants. Lost pumpkins, cucumbers, half of squash plants, half of beans, some of tomatoes and peppers. Wind whipped the visquine cover all over and wiped out all my cauliflower plants I started in the house in April.

Sparrows eat the tops off all the peas plants when they get about 2" tall.

Radish, potatoes and onions look good. 

Been too cold for bees. Crabapple tree didn't get pollinated. Not many cherries. Won't be enough McIntosh apples this year to feed the starlings and house finches.

Not one flower on the yellow transparent pollinator apple tree this year but it looks like the McIntosh apple trees wind-pollinated the "female" yellow transparent apple tree.

Plums didn't get pollinated, praise the Lord.

Cabbage looking good.

Trouble germinating lettuce, spinach, turnips, beets and carrots.

Deer ate most of the honeyberry blossoms.....me and the robins are dining on the few berries tucked in the middle of the bushes the deer missed. 

Currant and gooseberry crop mediocre.

Asparagus crop fair.

Rhubarb looks like crap.

Raspberry plants never looked better but I'm not seeing any bees.

Horseradish, dandelions, pigweed, velvet weed, quackgrass, mallow and lambsquarter a big success!!!

Good news is they sell fruit n vegetables at the grocery store.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The sparrows are the bain of my garden. 
Last couple of years they have trashed mine. 
I hung bird feeders in the back yard for years. 
Last year I pulled the feeders a couple of months before planting, thinking they would leave my yard. 
Didn't work ......they stuck around and trashed me again. So this last winter I didn't put any feeders up. I miss having the birds in the winter. Always enjoyed watching them. Used to get 50-60 of them every year. Which also drew in a sparrow hawk. Was crazy to watch him work  
This year has been a lot better on the garden with less of them around. The ones that are still here are doing damage for sure. But, not quite as much. They do love beans and beets !

I'm not sure if it's the birds or the earwigs getting the carrots. But my carrots never do real well anyway. 
They about wiped out my potatoes before I got them somewhat under control. Tators are doing well now.

I just wish we could get some rain....any rain at all
down here. It is getting beyond the joke for us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I did the above ground "potato sack" bags for our potatoes. It really keeps the bugs down. They are thriving for sure. If the yield is decent, we'll stick with that method.

PS: The red dripper heads I posted above... the work great, but its hard to keep them angled the way I want... they keep twisting. Found these and bought some last night, Shoulda gone with them from the beginning.









Amazon.com : La Farah 50pcs Drip Emitters for 1/4" Drip Irrigation Tubing, Adjustable 360 Degree Water Flow Drippers on 5" Arrow Stake, Garden Irrigation Drippers for (4-7mm) Watering System : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : La Farah 50pcs Drip Emitters for 1/4" Drip Irrigation Tubing, Adjustable 360 Degree Water Flow Drippers on 5" Arrow Stake, Garden Irrigation Drippers for (4-7mm) Watering System : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First egg from new pullets... woot.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> First egg from new pullets... woot.
> 
> -DallanC


There were three eggs in the nest box's yesterday afternoon for us. So, 3 out of the 5 are laying. They seem to be morning time layers, laying between 8:00 and 10:00am. The three laying, seem to like the same nest box. I placed a ceramic eggs in another box, and it got kicked out. Guess it's Monkey see, Monkey do sort of thing. 

I've been feeding them carrots I grind up for a snack. They love them and the yokes are more orange than yellow now. Just a cup is all I give them in the evening when I put them back in the coop. It's funny....I'll walk up to the "compound", whistle, and they come running and go inside the coop, start squawking at me wanting the snack.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> First harvest for 2022. Got em dug before the ground froze again....ha
> View attachment 151772
> 
> 
> ...


I need to start rolling my own. The store bought stuff just doesn't have any kick to it. It's like they just put some mayo in a bottle and label it horse radish.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

After rebuilding that old wheel hoe I had to plant something. I hilled up the corn and gave it a shot of water today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Had 1st ripe tomato yesterday!

Lot of stuff is slow here: pumpkins, cucumbers, cabbage, cauliflower, eggplants, most peppers....

Elderberries, Honeyberries and McIntosh Apples didn't get pollinated. Pie cherries are late.

My sweet corn has started to tassel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our tomatoes are shoulder high... and we chopped them off a month ago. IDK... they want to reach the stars before they produce anything. Peppers are terrible... more zuchinni than I care to eat, wife has fun taking it around the neighborhood. Apples are growing great, but having trouble keeping the worms off. Potatoes are a forest of stems and leaves, they got knocked down on the big rainstorm the weekend of the 4th, now just growing horizontal like ferns... I'm hopeful there's some tubers in there somewhere.

The big winner is the new crop of laying hens. They're on fire... wife has 110 eggs on the counter. She's going to try freeze drying them at her sisters. Several good youtube videos on that.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It hasn't been a great gardening year for us but I just made my second batch of salsa last night after work. So I guess we are getting sufficient peppers and tomatoes for our needs. Peas were meh. 
We will have a schlode of apples in about 6 weeks.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Our garden has been fair at best. It has been too hot. Squash started off great then has faded, usually grows like weeds. Peas were pretty good. Spinach was outstanding. Lettuce pretty good. Tomatoes are doing okay, have a couple almost ripe. But 4 plants have died. Usually I rarely lose a tomato plant. Two of the replants are doing well. Since it cooled off some this week, I think they have jumped up a foot or two. 
Peppers are really starting to go like crazy. 
Carrots haven't done much. 
Potatoes are fair at best. 
Been a weird year. 
Too many bugs this year. Even had squash bugs for the first time in a long time. I got them wiped out, but it was a battle.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Grapes, Squash, Variety Peppers, Variety Tomatoes, Watermelon, Apples, Blackberries, Raspberry, Blueberry, for this year as some of my seeds didn’t sprout at all and some stayed one inch for like 2 months so I didn’t transplant them. Just did maintenance today and have 40-50 pounds of grapes ready to ripen. Gonna make sun dried raisins with 1/2 of the yield.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The bees finally showed up on the raspberries flowers. Just picked them for the 1st time this year. Bumper crop of large raspberries!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Half of the raspberries are inside the newer chicken pen I built, they seem to enjoy them and the wife and I enjoy the other half. 

Like Dallan, the hens have been great producers and I'm glad I only got 5 last March! I'll take six eggs a week to the recently widowed neighbor just north of our place, along with a variety of vegetables from the garden. 

The spaghetti, zucchini squash are doing real good, but the pumpkin has slowed down some along with the banana squash. Tomatoes are beginning to turn color, purple beans are producing great, but havent seen a blue lake pole yet. The plants are 6' tall and wanting to climb taller. Brussel Sprouts are beginning to show small sprouts and the broccoli was tougher than normal so the chickens have been getting that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... we have 2 choke cherry trees, usually pick some and make jam every few years. This year, I've never seen so many. There's probably 2-3x normal yield on there. We picked 2 gallons worth, probably pick another 2 gallons worth tomorrow. I think each tree is probably producing close to 10 gallons worth, its incredible. The limbs are so over burdened they had dropped down onto the grass. That made for easy picking. The other tree is about 1 week behind the first as far as being ripe and harvest-able.

Choke Cherry jam is alot of work but so worth it. We bought a small grape press a few years ago, that is immensely helpful getting the juice out.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My garden sucked this year. Bugs got the spaghetti squash, and then a couple weeks later took care of the zucchini too. When from large, healthy looking plants to the next day completely dead. 

Tomatillos we’re a bust and the plants look to be on their last leg today. Haven’t harvested a single fruit as they keep dropping before they ripen fully.

Tomatoes are FINALLY starting to give me some fruit, but for 3 plants I normally would be swimming in homemade fresh salsa by this time. I’ve picked less than a dozen tomatoes total this year. Yep, it’s been a huge bust this year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our tomato plants are OVER head high now. Never seen anything like it. We cropped them down earlier in the year... it just made them come back faster. Finally seeing some color to the tomatoes, we might get a harvest yet. The potatoes... I'm not sure, half the plants are going yellow and dying. I can tell if that's the natural end of year cycle or something else. Half the carrots died off... they weren't growing under ground anyway. Got a bunch of Cucumbers... normally those fail. Wife already has those pickled and they will be ready to eat in a few months. Loads of zucchini, too much actually. Lots of that already cut up and frozen. Couple small melons coming along, we'll see how they finish out. Tons of apples.

Hens are all laying. 220 eggs piled up on the counter. We are going to try scrambling them up and freeze drying them all. I've seen a few youtube videos on it and it seems easy, lasts for decades if vac-packed, and reconstitutes right back to normal consistency for cooking.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Our tomatoes started slow but have come on strong recently. Made multiple batches of salsa last week. My wife usually bottles some, but she is currently out of commission convalescing from surgery, so it is a bit of a challenge using them up. The peppers have been adequate but not great. Took some storm damage to them last month. A bumper crop of apples is on its way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody know of a product that kills squash bugs? We haven't found anything that works yet.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Seven?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife waged war on squash bugs early on. Each night she would go out in the evening with my long needle nose plyers and a flash light and squish all she could find, and knock off all the eggs they laid. After about a week they all were gone and never came back. We did however, start getting loads of MONSTER sized snails. Which is strange in a drought.

Seven is good stuff though.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you guys actually used seven on squash bugs and have had it work or are you just guessing. We've tried various powder poisons with no luck.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> We did however, start getting loads of MONSTER sized snails. Which is strange in a drought.


Man, the snails have been brutal this year. It seems like I kill 4-5 every time I go out to pick.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Have you guys actually used seven on squash bugs and have had it work or are you just guessing. We've tried various powder poisons with no luck.


It was a guess on my part. But I've used it on corn and cabbage. 

It is safe to use on vegetables so I guess its its somewhat safe to eat? 

Bring back Diazinon! I don't know how we made it through our childhood lol.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We tried a couple different powders this year, and the squash bugs laughed at me. Little a holes!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Anybody know of a product that kills squash bugs? We haven't found anything that works yet.


Neem oil for squash bugs. 
Make sure you spray underside of the leaves. 
It's nice because it is not chemical. Can be used in organic situations. 
It does work !!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That there is a wall of tomato plants... the taller ones are over head high now. Crazy.









Entire garden has gone crazy... I thought we were in a drought! Its a small jungle... lol










-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm out pruning excess leaves from the Zucchini today. I saw this method on YouTube and I haven't had any powdery mildew issues this year. Its a pretty slick way of growing them. Just a few leaves per plant and you end up with a long stem.

Anyways














I found squash bug eggs on some of the leaves. I put them in the trash instead of the composters. Hopefully less vegetation equals less bugs and eggs?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Post the youtube link. I'd love to prune down our plants.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Light frost got some of my garden this morning and the mornings of Sept 15 and 16th. 

Beans and cucumbers are toast. Squash, pumpkins, eggplant, some peppers, got 'burnt".

I picked my first sweet corn on September 5th. Still getting corn from second planting. Not bad for Wyoming, 6,900' elevation.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've about given up on the garden for this year. One of my tomato types hasn't done crap. The tomato's are just starting to turn red and they aren't that big, about the size of a tennis ball is all. 
The purple colored beans were nasty as hell, and I'll never plant those again. The Blue Lake pole beans have had a ton of blossoms, but they just didn't produce like in years past. I've been seeing about 20 quail roaming around in the garden and we have sparrows, dove, bluejays, and 4 squirrels hanging out as well. Saw a Flicker flying around yesterday too. 
The brussel sprouts are growing great, but they are only the size of grape at this point. I'm thinking about pulling it all and feed the plants to the chickens.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our tomatoes were huge but green for ages. FINALLY turning red with the colder mornings. Wife picked a bunch and made maranara sauce a couple days ago and bottled a bunch. I'm expecting a surprising amount of potatoes from the test holes I dug with my hand feeling around in the dirt. That might be the best thing yet... probably harvest them in the next week or two. No idea on the carrots yet. Still too much Zuccinni... and eggs: Averaging 10 per day. 

Extra's eggs are being freeze dried, get around 90 eggs in a pint sized canning jar. Really happy with how those are turning out.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My tomatoes have been fair at best. We have eaten our share and did a small batch of salsa and a small batch of tomato juice as well. Hope there is enough coming on to get more salsa. 
My peppers have done quite well. Have more than we'll need for salsa. Will bottle the rest like pickles. They have been a little bit warmer than normal. We put the amount we always do in the salsa, and the salsa ended up with a pretty good pop !!
Squash never has taken off. Worst year maybe ever. Usually grow like a weed. **** bugs !!
Cucumbers have been alright. The lemon cukes are finally starting to set. Have a ton of them coming. 
Green beans not great. Enough to eat with meals, but there won't be any dilly beans this year. 
Potatoes are not producing much as well. But, I've never done well with them. Our soil is pure clay. 

Definitely an off year for my garden.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tomatoes have continued to be steady here and the peppers have come on nicely. The result is a batch or two of salsa made per week, plus eating at fair number of tomatoes in other ways. The apples have been slow to ripen this year and I haven't started picking very many yet. There are a lot of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My one tree has so many apples the limbs nearly reach the ground. That one's apples make fantastic apple sauce.










-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Our modest little planter pots of tomatoes did pretty sad this year. Luckily my parents garden produced fairly well and they sent us home with a grundle this weekend. Gonna be lots of salad eating in the days ahead. I got a ladder out while I was down there and picked the top of their apple tree clean. They already got all the low hanging fruit. We bought a kit online and we are gonna try our hand at making some hard apple cider. Well, a whopping 7 percent hard anyway.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think I can eat anymore corn lol.

I haven't planted it in years and it was a bumper crop.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Our modest little planter pots of tomatoes did pretty sad this year. Luckily my parents garden produced fairly well and they sent us home with a grundle this weekend. Gonna be lots of salad eating in the days ahead. I got a ladder out while I was down there and picked the top of their apple tree clean. They already got all the low hanging fruit. We bought a kit online and we are gonna try our hand at making some hard apple cider. Well, a whopping 7 percent hard anyway.


Homemade cider is hard to beat


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Our crop of corn is a total loss. Partially because of the constant heat, partially because the box we put them in is next to two fence walls to reflect heat off, and partially due to a failure in irrigation we didn't catch until later in the year.

Tomatoes are a partial loss. Half the crop we planted died. The other half produced anemic and sickly tomatoes. That said, we are still "exploritory" with tomatoes. We planted different kinds this year to see which we like best. Definatelly partial to the less juicy kind.

Carrots did exceedingly well. We planted a second crop which will have to come up soon i think.

Onions did exceedingly well. Have a couple crates in the basement.

Zucinni did exceedingly well - as always. This is freaking Utah, you can't even give the stuff away, everyone grows it. I've been intentionally picking them earlier to have less to deal with.

Green peppers did exceedingly well. Though they are slowing down.

Anaheim chili's did well. I've learned not to pick them too soon, and they grow much bigger then I thought they would.

Cucumbers were a waste of time.

Honeydew melons have done well. Last one was a hit and sunday family dinner.

Blackberries did well, wife enjoyed them.

Strawberries did well earlier in the year. We're growing like crazy earlier in the summer. Production has slowed down. Probably some I could pick now if i wasn't lazy.

Rasberries have been doing well as of the last few weeks. Wife has taken to making Jam with it. Good stuff.

Potatoes are still in the ground. Probably need to pick those. Wife wants to do it, it's her pet project.

Peas are doing ok. Small planter box, not really growing enough to make any difference, their just yummy and make a veggie side for a dinner or two. First crop is gone, and in the sewer in the form of scat, second crop is about ready for harvest.

Things are definately winding down.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So we harvested the 'taters... I'm amazed at the yield. First year we've ever tried growing them, we're totally doing them every year from here on out. We used the above ground potato sacks, the advantage is you can't over water them.

All of this is from a mere 4 seed potatoes... seriously, only 4, diced up allowed to scab over then planted. Crazy.

42lbs!










Each pile is a sack:









42lbs on the luggage scale:









-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried that method a few years ago and it didn't work for me. Hell, this years garden was a near failure for us. Happy it worked for you and a great yield for sure. 

I need to rethink the garden for next year. Maybe a greenhouse and get rid of the planter boxes and start over with quality soil. I was thinking of making cinder block planter boxes with an auto irrigation system.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We use one of those $20 hose timers to water ours. You set the length and the interval and it works fine. I should have got one that has a clock, that would simplify things a bit. The one I have runs the interval time from the time you turn it to "on" before watering. So if you want it to run at 10:30pm, you have to turn it on at 10:30pm that first time.

Cinder block used to be cheap... I dont want to know how much that would cost atm. I'd personally watch KSL for an old cheap cattle galvanized trough or something like it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> We use one of those $20 hose timers to water ours. You set the length and the interval and it works fine. I should have got one that has a clock, that would simplify things a bit. The one I have runs the interval time from the time you turn it to "on" before watering. So if you want it to run at 10:30pm, you have to turn it on at 10:30pm that first time.
> 
> Cinder block used to be cheap... I dont want to know how much that would cost atm. I'd personally watch KSL for an old cheap cattle galvanized trough or something like it.
> 
> -DallanC


Water troughs are a premium price also. The wife "thinks" she needs a greenhouse and if I go that route, I'll make the base of the house out of cinder block and go 4 tall.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My corn did OK this year, nice size ears fully pollinated. Tried a new (for me) variety. Silver N Gold. It made ears in about 80 days, good sweet flavor. Watered it two or 3 times a week. Use alpaca poop for fertilizer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grew bush acorn squash again this year. 3 hills got about 10 mature acorn squash per hill.

Last year's bush acorn squash was a failure....June 20th - snow and 29°.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3 plum trees, one of which is a small pollinator, produced about 45 gallons of plums this year.

4-year old sour cheery trees did really good.

Yellow transparent apple tree heavy producer.

McIntosh apple trees just starting to get ripe. No worms, bird damage is about normal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I stopped watering the garden except the brussel sprouts. I've been picking the leafs off the plants and feeding them to the chickens. They go crazy for them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its a jelly kind of day. We picked the Merlot grapes this morning. Drowned out the spiders and earwigs and got to work de stemming.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What was yesterday for my wife... she stopped at 10 gallons of grapes picked. Used the grape press and got tons of jam and syrup.

Said there wasn't many spiders, but a crap-ton of snails. IDK why but they were everywhere this year.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We got at least 5 gallons of just juice. The beauty of the wine grapes is the yellow jackets leave them alone. They ruin our seedless grapes. 

The kitchen floor is sticky and she kicked me out. So I went to the garage to clean some guns lol


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have so many feathered friends around the place, if I grew grapes, they'd have them ate before me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The deer showed up at my garden in town late this year. They are eating the tops off my carrots, fall beets and fall turnips.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 28 nice size acorn squash from 2 hills in a raised bed. Honey Bear bush variety, 2 plants per hill. Pretty dang good for Wyoming!
Here's some of them:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife spent half of yesterday and half of today bottling apple sauce from the Golden Delicious tree... holy moley, had some for dinner... soooo good. We need alot more jars and lids. We bottled a ton of stuff. Going to transfer the freeze dried eggs to quart size mylar bags to free those up. I got the bags with a clear side to them so you can see whats in them, see if anything changes etc etc. Probably have over 300 eggs stored up at this point. Its amazing how little space those take up freeze dried. 1 egg = 1 tablespoon of powder.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The bugs wounded my beets and carrots this year. 
By the time I could get there under control it was too late for them to grow to where they should have. 
The green beans as well......they would get 2 or 3 leaves after they came up, and the next day they had wiped the leaves out. 
Frustrating year this year for me.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Picked a sack of green tomatoes today and a few straggling serrano peppers before tonight's freeze. It was a pretty good year overall. Might even get another batch or two of salsa.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wifes hard work, seems like alot for two people.










-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My garden looks like the quacky trees that have dropped the foiledge. I gave up and stopped watering it three weeks ago. The chickens sure enjoyed the cabbage, broccoli and brussel sprout leafs! 

Guess there is always next year? Time to hit the drawing board and revamp this years failed garden.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I got 28 nice size acorn squash from 2 hills in a raised bed. Honey Bear bush variety, 2 plants per hill. Pretty dang good for Wyoming!
> Here's some of them:
> View attachment 154018


29 squash....I found another squash when I cleaned up the dead vines.

29 is really prolific for only 2 hills. Used alpaca poop for fertilizer. The best!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> 29 squash....I found another squash when I cleaned up the dead vines.
> 
> 29 is really prolific for only 2 hills. Used alpaca poop for fertilizer. The best!


Does Murdoch's sell alpaca poop?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> 29 squash....I found another squash when I cleaned up the dead vines.
> 
> 29 is really prolific for only 2 hills. Used alpaca poop for fertilizer. The best!


Now I see why you started dating who you did - you wanted the edge on the alpaca poop for your garden . . . it all makes sense!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Now I see why you started dating who you did - you wanted the edge on the alpaca poop for your garden . . . it all makes sense!!


There's a considerable amount of poop that goes along with dating at 71 yrs old.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cleaned up my dead tomato plants at the other garden. I had this one plant that was super healthy, just full of orange-size green tomatoes that ended up frozen. A new variety for me, the darn things just wouldn't turn color. Man, these things stayed green like forever. "What a waste. Musta been some long growing season type" I thought.

At the base of the plant hidden in all the foliage and tomato fruit was the tag:









Dumb ass.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A gal that can supply Alpaca poop is more scarce than a chick that has a fishing boat & outboard motor! 

71 is the new 51!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> A gal that can supply Alpaca poop is more scarce than a chick that has a fishing boat & outboard motor!
> 
> ..................................


Uh....I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I said that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

22.5 lb cabbage! Trimmed weight. New personal record.

Megaton variety. Started from seed in the house. Been in the garden for about 140 days.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Grief!

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is unbelievable 😂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob, you should grow GIANT Punkin's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 22.5 lb cabbage! Trimmed weight. New personal record.
> 
> Megaton variety. Started from seed in the house. Been in the garden for about 140 days.
> View attachment 154062
> ...


I gotta big one!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I gotta big one!
> View attachment 154076



That's a lot of slaw. Or are you going to have it mounted?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> That's a lot of slaw. Or are you going to have it mounted?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Touchon variety carrots - 150 days - Huge but very sweet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Late Fall bounty picked before a hard frost. Not bad for the last week of September in southwest Wyoming!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats a bounty!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What, no Cornucopia??? 

Very nice looking spread, especially rolling into Thanksgiving. Now you just need some American Indian friends over for dinner and you're all set.

-DallanC


----------

